#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Улучшенное вегетарианство

## Буль

> .С чего начать. Мой рецепт: в 3 глиняных горшка: чечевица(1:2.5), перловка(1:3), овсяная крупа(1:2.5). 3 часа стоит в воде. Добавляем чуть-чуть соли. Ставим на 1-1.5ч в духовку (180-200гр). Потом пусть еще постоят час. Каждой берем по ложке, смешиваем с зеленью (петрушка, укроп ...) и посыпаем орехами(лучше предв размолоть). Орехи-очень важный продукт!!! В стакан с водой можно добавить замороженных ягод (напр, чернику). В другую тарелку режем апельсин, банан, яблоко и т.д. Вкусный салат из овощей (цвет капуста, помидоры, огурцы). Еще каши, кот-е просто готовить- гречка и рис(но они не такие сытные и полезные). Сложнее готовить горох и фасоль - но зато очень вкусно. Важно: не использовать сахар, подс и слив масла, как можно меньше соли(лучше йодированную).


Как прочитаешь такие рецепты, так вздрогнешь....
позволю себе некоторые советы, которые сделают такую кухню гораздо вкуснее.
Почему горшки должны быть обязательно глиняными -- мне не понятно. Но, если очень хочется...
Обжаривайте крупы на сухой сковороде перед готовкой. Так вы частично коагулируете длинные растительные белки и сократите кол-во глютена в зерне. Орехи так же обжаривайте. Если они дроблёные -- предварительно удалите мелкую крошку.
Почему нужно ставить в духовку? Можно просто сварить.
Перец, зиру, тмиин, кориандр добавляйте сразу, их аромат не уходит при варке.
Не будете употреблять раст. жиры -- получите проблемы гормонального св-ва и проблемы с суставами. Если полагаться только на жиры от орехов, нужно есть ОЧЕНЬ много орехов.
Фрукты можно измельчить в блендере и добавить обжаренный "геркулес". Очень вкусно.
Чем сложнее готовить бобовые -- я не знаю.
Вредность ГМО -- это сказки, распространяемые Монсанто. От ГМО ещё никто не пострадал.
Не покупайте "пропаренный" рис. Его пропаривают чтобы вытянуть крахмал. А потом впаривают, как "неслипающийся". Конечно, он не слипается, ведь крахмала-то нет! Поэтому он безвкусный.
Всегда прижигайте овощи срезом на сухую сковороду почти дочерна, от этого бульон будет ароматнее.

----------

Aion (17.11.2015), Hang Gahm (16.11.2015), Pedma Kalzang (18.11.2015), Айрат (17.11.2015), Алик (20.11.2015), Ассаджи (17.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (16.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2015), Эделизи (20.11.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Жаль, среди смайликов нет _люто, бешено аплодирую_.

----------

Буль (17.11.2015)

----------


## Ostrbor

Глиняные долго хранят тепло, в них каша доваривается еще час полтора после варки.
У меня в духовке таймер - удобно. Если вода выбегает - то в поддон, проще чистить.
Жиры (слив и раст масла в том числе) не рекомендуют к употреблению всемирная орг-я здравоохр-я, и другие гос мед учреждения развитых стран. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saturated_fat
Та же статья на рус вики сильно отличается.
Орехов не нужно есть очень много (горсть в день достаточно). Человеку вообще не нужно много есть. ))) Об это есть где-то в сутте. Кажется в МН (20) или 21. Там Будда говорил о еде и здоровье.
Сложности бобовых - Горох выбегает. Фасоль нужно сливать через 3 мин варки. 
О вредности гмо монсанто не распространяет, она его производит. Невредность гмо надо доказать прежде чем так легкомысленно говорить о безвредности.
Лучше не хлопья геркулес, а крупу овсяную.
Рис я вообще редко ем. Как-то не насыщает. Так же и гречка. От этих круп не наедаешься. 
А вот перловка и овес  - не удивительно, что лошади(одни из самых сильных животных) с удовольствием его едят. 

Я считаю, что варить можно вкусно/полезно и не тратить на это время. Лень - движитель прогресса. Вот мой рецепт как раз об этом.
Вас удивляет этот рецепт, многого в нем вам не понятно. А я просто обожаю эту кашу. Ну очень вкусная. Я вместо специй добавляю зелень - петрушка, лук, щавель и тд

Еще важная крупа - чечевица. Наполовину состоит из раст белка. И при том вкусная. 
Странно, что у хозяек в РФ рис и гречка всегда под рукой. Возможно потому, что они хорошо дополняют мясные блюда, с этими крупами больше съешь мяса, чем с перловкой. У меня чечевица, овес и перловка - главные крупы.

----------

Ануруддха (18.11.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Невредность гмо надо доказать прежде чем так легкомысленно говорить о безвредности.


Немного матчасти.

К гм-продуктам предъявляются гораздо более серьёзные требования по безопасности, нежели к «органически» выращенным. И отравления от последних случаются чаще. Поэтому о безвредности гмо можно говорить с большей определённостью, нежели о безвредности «органических» продуктов.

Монсанто —это производитель глифосато-устойчивых гм-сортов. Но дело в том, что глифосат применяется в сельском хозяйстве и для не-гм-сортов, и в результате устойчивости гм-сорта от монсанто требуют меньше глифосата и в результате в продуктах снижается содержание вредных химикатов.

Далее, все современные сорта выведены с использованием химических мутагенов, в результате этого возникает множество случайных генетических изменений, в то время как в гм-сортах заранее известно, какой ген подвергся изменению. Поэтому риск непредвиденного вреда от традиционных селекционных сортов выше, нежели от гм-сортов.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.11.2015), Vladiimir (17.11.2015), Алик (20.11.2015), Антончик (18.11.2015), Ассаджи (17.11.2015), Буль (17.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (17.11.2015), Денис Евгеньев (17.11.2015)

----------


## Буль

> Глиняные долго хранят тепло, в них каша доваривается еще час полтора после варки.


Зачем доваривать кашу полтора часа? Почему сразу не сварить?




> У меня в духовке таймер - удобно.


То есть дело в таймере, а не в духовке? Вы бы ещё написали: помешивать деревянной ложкой. Почему деревянной? Потому что о меня деревянная. мне так удобно.




> Если вода выбегает - то в поддон, проще чистить.


А если наливать столько, чтобы вода не убегала -- ещё проще, вообще не надо чистить. Попробуйте!




> Жиры (слив и раст масла в том числе) не рекомендуют к употреблению всемирная орг-я здравоохр-я, и другие гос мед учреждения развитых стран. 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saturated_fat
> Та же статья на рус вики сильно отличается.


Эти организации не рекомендуют употреблять не жиры вообще, а *насыщенные* жиры. Почувствуйте разницу.




> Орехов не нужно есть очень много (горсть в день достаточно).


Горсть орехов в день это достаточно много.




> Сложности бобовых - Горох выбегает.


Куда??




> Фасоль нужно сливать через 3 мин варки.


Замочите фасоль предварительно и слейте потом воду. Вот и вся сложность.




> О вредности гмо монсанто не распространяет, она его производит.


Как раз по этому-то и распространяет, потому что производит.




> Невредность гмо надо доказать прежде чем так легкомысленно говорить о безвредности.


Конечно, безвредность  ГМО доказана




> Лучше не хлопья геркулес, а крупу овсяную.


А это крупу овсяную как прикажете размягчить в смузи?




> А вот перловка и овес  - не удивительно, что лошади(одни из самых сильных животных) с удовольствием его едят.


Но вы же не лошадь...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2015)

----------


## Ometoff

> Как прочитаешь такие рецепты, так вздрогнешь....
> позволю себе некоторые советы, которые сделают такую кухню гораздо вкуснее.
> Почему горшки должны быть обязательно глиняными -- мне не понятно. Но, если очень хочется...
> Обжаривайте крупы на сухой сковороде перед готовкой. Так вы частично коагулируете длинные растительные белки и сократите кол-во глютена в зерне. Орехи так же обжаривайте. Если они дроблёные -- предварительно удалите мелкую крошку.
> Почему нужно ставить в духовку? Можно просто сварить.
> Перец, зиру, тмиин, кориандр добавляйте сразу, их аромат не уходит при варке.
> Не будете употреблять раст. жиры -- получите проблемы гормонального св-ва и проблемы с суставами. Если полагаться только на жиры от орехов, нужно есть ОЧЕНЬ много орехов.
> Фрукты можно измельчить в блендере и добавить обжаренный "геркулес". Очень вкусно.
> Чем сложнее готовить бобовые -- я не знаю.
> ...


Про ГМО не соглашусь с вами.
Люди во всём мире сейчас находятся под химической угрозой. Такие опасные и смертельные токсины как аспартам, фторид натрия, ртуть, рактопамин, различные гормоны, пестициды, пластификаторы и генно-модифицированные организмы уже включены в наш ежедневный рацион хотим мы этого или нет.
Вот видео - Еда как оружие депопуляцииhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJ8Y...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Буль

> Про ГМО не соглашусь с вами.
> Люди во всём мире сейчас находятся под химической угрозой. Такие опасные и смертельные токсины как аспартам, фторид натрия, ртуть, рактопамин, различные гормоны, пестициды, пластификаторы и генно-модифицированные организмы уже включены в наш ежедневный рацион хотим мы этого или нет.
> Вот видео - Еда как оружие депопуляцииhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJ8Y...ature=youtu.be


Посмотрел начало видео с не назвавшимся "открывателем истины". После слов про полвека работающую программу "депопуляции" рассмеялся и выключил. Чёт не работает программа депопуляции...

Про ГМО не понятно, чем плохо то, что ГМО включены в наш рацион? Буквы не красивые? Или что?

----------


## Ometoff

> Посмотрел начало видео с не назвавшимся "открывателем истины". После слов про полвека работающую программу "депопуляции" рассмеялся и выключил. Чёт не работает программа депопуляции...
> 
> Про ГМО не понятно, чем плохо то, что ГМО включены в наш рацион? Буквы не красивые? Или что?


Будете кормить своих детей преимущественно продуктами с ГМО?
Ну чтоже это ваш выбор. Удачи вам.

----------


## Буль

> Будете кормить своих детей преимущественно продуктами с ГМО?


Мы и так кормим и кормимся преимущественно продуктами ГМО. И вы, кстати, тоже. Пока никаких проблем не возникало.




> Ну чтоже это ваш выбор. Удачи вам.


По существу ответить нечего? Я так и думал. И вам удачи.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

ГМО регулярно используют как жупел, чтобы пугать необразованных обывателей.
Все в экомаркеты покупать огурцы по 10 евро за кг.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.11.2015), Алик (20.11.2015), Антончик (18.11.2015), Буль (17.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (17.11.2015), Дубинин (18.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Будете кормить своих детей преимущественно продуктами с ГМО?
> Ну чтоже это ваш выбор. Удачи вам.


Я буду преимущественно кормить возможных будущих детей вредными китайскими продуктами, у меня просто не будет выбора.

Я вам тоже порекомендую образовательное видео, ради избавления от ложных воззрений.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.11.2015), Буль (18.11.2015), Дубинин (18.11.2015)

----------


## Ostrbor

> Немного матчасти.
> 
> К гм-продуктам предъявляются гораздо более серьёзные требования по безопасности, нежели к «органически» выращенным. И отравления от последних случаются чаще. Поэтому о безвредности гмо можно говорить с большей определённостью, нежели о безвредности «органических» продуктов.
> 
> Монсанто —это производитель глифосато-устойчивых гм-сортов. Но дело в том, что глифосат применяется в сельском хозяйстве и для не-гм-сортов, и в результате устойчивости гм-сорта от монсанто требуют меньше глифосата и в результате в продуктах снижается содержание вредных химикатов.
> 
> Далее, все современные сорта выведены с использованием химических мутагенов, в результате этого возникает множество случайных генетических изменений, в то время как в гм-сортах заранее известно, какой ген подвергся изменению. Поэтому риск непредвиденного вреда от традиционных селекционных сортов выше, нежели от гм-сортов.


Вы ошибаетесь. Есть исследования, кот-е установили след-й факт: в гмо сое содержится очень много остатков пестицидов. В не гмо (кот-е также подверглись обработке глифосатом) их нет вообще.
http://nutritionfacts.org/video/are-...dup-ready-soy/
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24491722
Т.е. доказано, что гм сорта накапливают пестициды, а также менее богаты полезными пит вещ.

----------


## Ometoff

> Я буду преимущественно кормить возможных будущих детей вредными китайскими продуктами, у меня просто не будет выбора.
> 
> Я вам тоже порекомендую образовательное видео, ради избавления от ложных воззрений.


Ну а пока есть выбор, я не кормлю своего ребёнка продуктами с ГМО. Тем более преимущественно, то есть осознанно выбирая именно продукты с ГМО. Люди которые посмеиваясь от неведения осознанно кормят детей продуктами с ГМО заблуждаются в правильности своего выбора.

----------


## Ometoff

> Мы и так кормим и кормимся преимущественно продуктами ГМО. И вы, кстати, тоже. Пока никаких проблем не возникало.
> 
> 
> 
> По существу ответить нечего? Я так и думал. И вам удачи.


Я своего ребёнка не кормил преимущественно ГМО и не буду этого делать если будет в будущем хоть какой то выбор. Так что не надо за меня отвечать. Думаю всеведением вы пока не обладаете.
Это по существу.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Ну а пока есть выбор, я не кормлю своего ребёнка продуктами с ГМО.


Если Вы фермер и живёте только своими продуктами, то поверю. Если закупаетесь на рынках и в магазинах, водите ребёнка в детский сад и вообще в какие-то общественные места, то не верю. Вот купили Вы помидор в магазине, как определяете есть там ГМО или нет? Или если ребёнок поп-корн попросил?

----------

Буль (18.11.2015)

----------


## Буль

> Я своего ребёнка не кормил преимущественно ГМО


Простите, мне весьма любопытно: а как вы удостоверяетесь в том, что вы не кормите ребёнка ГМО? У вас есть какой-то определитель-сканер-тестер ГМО?

----------


## Буль

> Если Вы фермер и живёте только своими продуктами, то поверю.


Я бы ещё добавил: *потомственный* фермер. Тот, который выращивает растения из дедовских семян и саженцев.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (19.11.2015)

----------


## Антончик

> Вы ошибаетесь. Есть исследования, кот-е установили след-й факт: в гмо сое содержится очень много остатков пестицидов. В не гмо (кот-е также подверглись обработке глифосатом) их нет вообще.
> http://nutritionfacts.org/video/are-...dup-ready-soy/
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24491722
> Т.е. доказано, что гм сорта накапливают пестициды, а также менее богаты полезными пит вещ.


Речь видимо про конкретные сорта конкретных видов растений. распространять качества конкретных сортов растений на все возможные живые организмы, выведенные по технологии генной инженерии - было бы логически некорректно.
Большая часть разных лекарств сейчас синтезируется какими-нибудь бактериями, которым в их кольцевую днк вставили нужный кодирующий участок, который производит нужные действующие вещества. Этакие нано-сборочные конвейры )))) Однако никто об этом не переживает )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я бы ещё добавил: *потомственный* фермер. Тот, который выращивает растения из дедовских семян и саженцев.


Посадочный материал всё равно обновлять придётся )

----------


## Ostrbor

> Речь видимо про конкретные сорта конкретных видов растений. распространять качества конкретных сортов растений на все возможные живые организмы, выведенные по технологии генной инженерии - было бы логически некорректно.


Мне как обывателю, кажется логически корректно. Возможно я ошибаюсь. Вот как я размышляю: гербициды убивают растения. Это яды кот-е отравляют растение изнутри. Чтобы они изнутри действовали избирательно, то создали такие сорта, кот-е невосприимчивы к этим ядам. Поэтому когда такой сорт раст поглощает яд, этот яд такое раст не убивает. Яды могут оставаться внутри раст и не убивать его. Очень вероятно, что если раст не чувствительно к одной группе ядохимикатов, то оно будет не чувствительно и к другой. 
И приведенная работа как раз таки подтверждает эту простую идею. Гм сорта не чувствительные к гербицидам накапливают пестициды.

----------


## Антончик

> Мне как обывателю, кажется логически корректно. Возможно я ошибаюсь. Вот как я размышляю: гербициды убивают растения. Это яды кот-е отравляют растение изнутри. Чтобы они изнутри действовали избирательно, то создали такие сорта, кот-е невосприимчивы к этим ядам. Поэтому когда такой сорт раст поглощает яд, этот яд такое раст не убивает. Яды могут оставаться внутри раст и не убивать его. Очень вероятно, что если раст не чувствительно к одной группе ядохимикатов, то оно будет не чувствительно и к другой. 
> И приведенная работа как раз таки подтверждает эту простую идею. Гм сорта не чувствительные к гербицидам накапливают пестициды.


Давайте по порядку.
Есть дикие виды. Которые приспосабливаются к условиям через отбор и случайные мутации.
Есть культурные виды, выведенные человеком через направленный отбор.
Часто в последний век для интенсификации искуственного отбора применяются мутагены, повышающие количество мутаций. При этом суть остаётся та же. Мутации случайны, а люди просто отбирают и дают размножаться только тем, у кого свойства юлиже к требуемым.
Так же есть гибридизация - когда скрещиваются близкие виды. И получается что-то новое. И к этому опять таки применяют селекцию.

Во всех вышеописанных случаях мутации неконтролируемые.

Генная инженерия - это работа на уровне генома. Напрример отключение какого-то кусочка гена или добавление нового. Например взятого у другого вида.
Эти куски могут быть кодирующими (какой-нибудь белок) или регуляторными (регулирующими синтез какого-нибудь белка). В частности можно взять кодирующий участок у животного и пересадить растению. И тогда это растение будет в определённых условиях и ситуациях синтезировать именно этот белок, плюс к тем, которые уже есть.

Таким образом можно создавать (в некотооых пределах) организмы с заданными свойствами. Например кошки со светящейся кожей или морозоустойчивая пшеница, или что-то ещё.

Конкретный вид, выведенный по технологии ГМО обладает определённым набором характеристик. Например поглощает и удерживает сельхоз химию.

Это не означает, что "любой вид выведенный генной инженерией будет иметь свойства удерживать сельхоз химию".

Это логическая ошибка распространения частного оа общее.

----------

Won Soeng (20.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (20.11.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Чаще всего о вреде ГМО заморачиваются люди, имеющие крайне слабые представления не только о методике ГМ, но и вообще о том, что такое генетика, каков метаболизм растений, животных, человека, как это кодируется и т.п. Настолько слабые, что любая желтая статья воспринимается как откровение, а способности отличить желтую статью от научной - просто нет шансов. Вот такие люди и кричат громче всех.

К сожалению, разнообразные диеты (включая вегетарианскую и веганскую) активно пытаются пропагандировать эти же самые люди.
Я обычно стараюсь соблюдать нейтралитет и дружескую расположенность к людям, которые свои (порой странные) взгляды оправдывают якобы научными исследованиями, доказательствами. Но порой этого делать все же не стоит. Иногда приходится объяснять, что наука к их взглядам либо не имеет отношения, либо прямо опровергает их взгляды.

Вегетарианцев и веганов стараюсь практически не трогать, это хотя бы безобидные заблуждения (прежде всего о важности и необходимости веганской/вегетарианской диеты). А вот, к примеру, рейки/остеопатию приходится в явном виде просить от научных "обоснований" и "доказательств" отстраниться и не вводить в заблуждение.

Я не против мистических объяснений (более того, вера - сильнодействующее средство, все миры держатся на одной лишь вере в их реальность), но я против мистификации, когда "неизвестными науке" воздействиями и взаимодействиями начинают спекулировать, либо, что еще хуже, начинают притягивать за уши то, что толком неясно ни притягивающему, ни притягиваемым.

Раз уж здесь о диетах, то хочется заметить, что наука имеет существенный разрыв между фундаментальными и прикладными теориями метаболизма. При все более глубоких фундаментальных знаниях есть все еще существенный плюрализм в том, какие прикладные теории с фундаментальной точки зрения обоснованы, какие оправданы, какие необоснованы, какие неоправданы, а какие вообще следует отнести к шаманству (т.е. недоказуемо-непроверяемо-методически бессмысленному-не отличимому от плацебо).

Зато люди спорят с пылом-жаром, словно на их стороне неопровержимая правда. При том, что гибкость метаболизма человека позволяет схавать все эти диеты в любом сочетании без сколько-нибудь систематически наблюдаемых последствий.

----------

Антончик (20.11.2015), Буль (20.11.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

Оппонентам же, кидающимся ссылками на "научные исследования" я предлагаю проверить свои ссылки на два простых теста.
1. Приведены ли в исследованиях методические данные
2. Соответствуют ли методические данные двойному слепому тестированию.

Если нет хотя бы раз, такая ссылка просто наукообразный хлам, который лучше сразу забыть, а для начала поделить на 10 и задать себе вопрос: кому это понадобилось и что если это лажа?

----------

Буль (20.11.2015)

----------


## Антончик

> Чаще всего о вреде ГМО заморачиваются люди, имеющие крайне слабые представления не только о методике ГМ, но и вообще о том, что такое генетика, каков метаболизм растений, животных, человека, как это кодируется и т.п. Настолько слабые, что любая желтая статья воспринимается как откровение, а способности отличить желтую статью от научной - просто нет шансов. Вот такие люди и кричат громче всех.
> 
> К сожалению, разнообразные диеты (включая вегетарианскую и веганскую) активно пытаются пропагандировать эти же самые люди.
> Я обычно стараюсь соблюдать нейтралитет и дружескую расположенность к людям, которые свои (порой странные) взгляды оправдывают якобы научными исследованиями, доказательствами. Но порой этого делать все же не стоит. Иногда приходится объяснять, что наука к их взглядам либо не имеет отношения, либо прямо опровергает их взгляды.
> 
> Вегетарианцев и веганов стараюсь практически не трогать, это хотя бы безобидные заблуждения (прежде всего о важности и необходимости веганской/вегетарианской диеты). А вот, к примеру, рейки/остеопатию приходится в явном виде просить от научных "обоснований" и "доказательств" отстраниться и не вводить в заблуждение.
> 
> Я не против мистических объяснений (более того, вера - сильнодействующее средство, все миры держатся на одной лишь вере в их реальность), но я против мистификации, когда "неизвестными науке" воздействиями и взаимодействиями начинают спекулировать, либо, что еще хуже, начинают притягивать за уши то, что толком неясно ни притягивающему, ни притягиваемым.
> 
> ...


Если бы в школах преподавался научный метод познания (как например в утопическом рассказе Шапиро: http://samlib.ru/s/shapiro_m_a/school.shtml ), то у общества возможно было бы меньше проблем ))
Хотя я встречал в личном общении отдельных "представителей науки", которые свободно оперируют например "чайниками рассела", классическими приёмами неконструктивной дискуссии и прочей такой штукой ничуть не смущаясь. Физиков, философов... Хотя казалось бы...

----------


## Алик

Т.к. меня в вегетарианскую тему не пускают (несмотря на просьбу к модераторам) отмечусь здесь). Вегетарианство уважаю :моя бабушка вообще ни мясные, ни молочные продукты не ела, сколько  себя помню, хотя и корова была, и куры, и поросёнка держала.Но она никому свое вегетарианство не навязывала, даже не задумывалась об этом - других дел было много. А сейчас люди сытые, а от сытости ленивые, а от лени и лишний вес, и проблемы со здоровьем. Вот и придумывают что попало: то сало вредно, то соль, то ГМО.

----------

Буль (23.11.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2015), Чагна Дордже (21.11.2015)

----------


## Ostrbor

> Вегетарианство уважаю :моя бабушка вообще ни мясные, ни молочные продукты не ела, сколько  себя помню, хотя и корова была, и куры, и поросёнка держала.Но она никому свое вегетарианство не навязывала, даже не задумывалась об этом - других дел было много. А сейчас люди сытые, а от сытости ленивые, а от лени и лишний вес, и проблемы со здоровьем. Вот и придумывают что попало: то сало вредно, то соль, то ГМО.


А кто вам навязывает? Вот мне никто никогда не навязывал и не видел я чтобы это происходило. А почему ваша бабка не ела мясное?

----------


## Алик

> А кто вам навязывает? Вот мне никто никогда не навязывал и не видел я чтобы это происходило. А почему ваша бабка не ела мясное?


Это скрытое навязывание), типа веганы лучше других людей, т.к. не едят мяса. А бабушка моя не ела мяса, потому что не  хотела), она и грибы любила собирать, но сама их не ела.

----------


## Ostrbor

Тогда может быть нужно заранее предупреждать, что эта диета никакой пользы не приносит и не делает человека лучше?

----------


## Альбина

> А кто вам навязывает? Вот мне никто никогда не навязывал и не видел я чтобы это происходило. А почему ваша бабка не ела мясное?


А жаль,что Ваша бабушка не навязала Вам правила хорошего тона и уважительного отношения к близким людям других людей. Очень жаль.. Поэтому есть Вам  мясо до конца этой жизни..... :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  а может и нет... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Алик (21.11.2015), Буль (23.11.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Тогда может быть нужно заранее предупреждать, что эта диета никакой пользы не приносит и не делает человека лучше?


Всё правильно: когда появляется Идея, тут же включаются и ограничения.

----------


## Ostrbor

Извините, если обидел словом "бабка".

----------

Алик (22.11.2015)

----------

